# Crossing from Al Ain to Buraimi on a Dubai visa



## harpo999 (Sep 20, 2012)

I will be visiting the UAE on business for two weeks in October and am thinking of making a short (half-day) trip to Buraimi while in Al Ain. Having checked the web for visa requirements, I have found conflicting information. 

Is it possible to make this crossing using my Dubai entry visa? Is it feasible to make a short trip like this or would there by long queues at the border? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## SteveD53 (Dec 16, 2012)

I would also like to know if it's as straightforward to make a visa run to Buraimi instead of to Hatta and do you get a new stamp with another 30 days like you do when crossing into Oman from Hatta.


----------

